# Grizzly G0440 Cyclone Dust Collector



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Grizzly G0440 Cyclone dust collector

I won't repeat the specifications for this particular unit in this post. You can find them on the Grizzly website at the following URL: http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440

You can find out more about my experience with dust collection at this thread (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/)

I will cover my experience so far with the Grizzly G0440.

Delivery
I live outside of Portland, Oregon which is about 280 miles south of the Grizzly Bellingham, Wa retail store. I drove the 10 hour round trip to pickup the G0440. The G0440 comes in one big crate and the filter canister is in a smaller cardboard box. Pickup is easy. The warehouse worker loaded the crate onto my truck bed with a lift truck. Both the crate and box fit in the back of my Toyota Tacoma 6' long bed. The crate weighs 318 lbs. The box weighs 38 lbs. (See photo #1) The drive home is uneventful. Getting the G0440 unloaded is fairly straight forward. I have a method for removing crates from the truck bed by myself. I use four 2" diameter PVC pipes, 30" long, under the crate while my wife holds a phone, ready to dial 911. Once I rolled the G0440 to the tailgate, I could tip the crate onto a cart that I use just for moving woodworking equipment.

Packaging
The crate was sufficient to protect the equipment in my truck bed. (I have no experience shipping large Grizzly equipment. I always make the drive and pick them up myself.) Inside the crate, the cyclone parts are padded with cardboard and protected with plastic bags. There was no damage to any parts. I would guess, based on the packaging that I have seen, that most Grizzly shipped products would arrive without damage.

The canister filter was well protected in a plastic bag with styrofoam blocks packed inside a heavy weight cardboard box.

Quality
The first thing I notice about all Grizzly equipment is the quality of the build. There is no thin, light weight feeling to any of the Grizzly equipment I own. The G0440 is no exception. The cyclone is really heavy gauge steel. The welds are A+. The powder coating is A+. The rubber seals are heavy duty. The motor/impeller unit is heavy. The controls are housed in a solid metal box. The only plastic on this unit, is the remote control, which is still heavy duty plastic. 

The 7" diameter flex hose is higher quality than I have ever seen before. Instead of using metal for keeping the hose expanded, there is a heavy duty plastic "spring" inside the flex hose. Cutting it to length with the diagonal side cutters was almost as hard as cutting flex hose with metal in it.

The only quality issue that I found was the motor/impeller frame was off "cube" by about 1/8" from side to side. I only noticed it because when I assembled it in my mobile rack, it didn't fit very well. I assumed it was my rack being out of square, but that was not the case. It does not make any difference in the performance, it just made me question my wood working skills until I pulled out the squares. (See photo #4)

Grizzly G0440 Build Quality is a solid A!

Building a mobile rack
This unit is suppose to be for shops with ceilings that are 93-1/2" or higher. I have 120" ceiling in my wood shop, except for the beam that runs right down the middle of the ceiling. The beam has a 96" clearance to the floor, so I really needed to have my mobile rack keep the top of the unit under the 96" measurement. With only 2-1/2" of tolerance, I had to make sure my mobile rack was the correct height. (See photo #3)

I designed the mobile rack in Sketchup to make sure that it would meet my ceiling beam restriction. The rack was built with 2x6 sub-flooring boards that I had left over from a previous project. A quick run through the table saw to rip off the tongue and grove off and they were ready for mortises and tenons. The motor/impeller assembly needed a wide mount, so I glued up three of the boards to get a 11-1/4 wide board. Then cut it to width and length. The rest of the assembly was pretty straight forward, if you have experience with mortise and tenon joints.

The casters are 4" diameter heavy duty Rockler (part #23030) casters. All four are swivel with locks. They are great casters that really work well on my smooth floor. (See photo #2)


Assembly/Installation
The Assembly instructions are very well written and easy to understand. If you are wall mounting this unit, you will need some way to lift the motor/impeller assembly on to the wall. The manual suggests a helper, but I would suggest at least two helpers or some type of mechanical lift/chain hoist. 

The wall mounting instructions are detailed and correct. Additional hardware (lag bolts) is needed to mount the unit to the wall. I used the same instructions to construct the back of my mobile rack to hang the motor/impeller assembly on.

Following the step by step instructions, made the assembly pretty straight forward. Drawings and pictures in the manual are helpful and accurate.

The only confusing part was remembering that I had purchased the G0440 (2hp) unit NOT the G0441 (3hp) unit. Both model directions are in the same manual on the same pages, but they have slightly different dimensions. I went through the manual and highlited the G0440 sections to make sure I didn't make a mistake.

The assemble process consists of:
1. Creating a wall mounting with 2X6 and 2X12 lengths of lumber that are lag bolted to studs in your shop wall....Or purchase a Grizzly stand....Or build a mobile rack.

2. Mount the motor/impeller assembly to the wall mount or mobile rack. I used 3/8" diameter bolts to mount it to my mobile rack.

3. Bolt the internal return air ducting to the motor/assembly assembly. This part brings the air from the bottom of the cyclone to the impeller. It is heavy & ackward. While holding it in place, you must insert bolts with locktite.  Some kind of helper is needed. I used my lift table (Jet SLT-1650, Scissor Lift Table) to hold the part in place.

4. Bolt the input to the motor/impeller assembly. This part is heavier than the last part. There is a rubber gasket that goes been these parts. So, line up the holes in the rubber gasket with the holes in both parts and tighten the bolt. No locktite is needed on these bolts and nuts. My lift table worked great again. Before you do this step, you will want to think about which side to put the input port on and the filter. The manual recommends the filter on the right side and the input on the left. I decided to put them both on the left side to save some floorspace. 

5. Bolt the bottom of the cyclone to the top. Gasket, bolts, heavy, you get the idea. The electrical controller is mounted at this level also. It can be mounted other places, but this one is the easiest.

6. The hard part is done. Now install the holders for the filter canister, the filter canister and the 7" diameter ducting between them. Installing the bag on the bottom of the filter takes a little practice, but if the cyclone does its job, you won't be empting the bag very often.

7. Assemble the 35 gallon dust collection bin and connect the 6" diameter flex hose to the bottom of the cyclone and the top of the bin.

8. Connect the special suction hose from the cyclone to the dust collection bin. The hose allows a plastic bag to be used in the bin.

9. The G0440 does not come with an electrical cable. The instructions encourage the user to have a qualified electrician make the connection a permenent one. I have an electrial background, so I checked my electrical books and decided that a 20 feet long 12 AWG 300 volt 2 conductor with ground cable would have a negligible drop in voltage/amperage. Fortunately, I had some cable left over from my jointer. I made sure that it was 20 feet long, so I could reach any of my 20amp 220vac ciruits around the work shop. 

Continued next post.....


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Part 2*

Performance
The G0440 is a big step up from my Jet DC-1100 with a Thien Top Hat as the pre-separator. I was sawing logs on my bandsaw for two days. At the end of each day I cleaned out the inside of my bandsaw. With the G0440, there was very little saw dust to clean up. With my previous system, there would have been at least 5 minutes worth of cleaning inside the bandsaw.

After converting my router table to a 6" port, I was using it to make a 6" port for my miter saw. When I made the port for the router table using the Jet and Thien, there was a lot of router dust left on the router table top. When I made the miter saw port, using the G0440 as the dust collector, there was NO router dust left on the table.

The miter saw still has some saw dust that ends up on the miter saw table, but most of it is captured by the dust collector.

Every piece of equipment that I hook up to the G0440, has less dust than the combination of Jet DC-1100 dust collector and Thien Top Hat.

Pros & Cons:
Remote Control: The G0440 includes a remote control. It is a line of site control. Unfortunately, the control also operates my Jet 1000 AFS units, so I have to be careful to make sure I point the remote directly at the G0440. Minor re-training of the woodworker.

Size: The G0440 is large for a home wood shop. The footprint is about 25% larger than my Jet DC-1100. The height is about 2 feet taller than my Jet DC-1100.

Performance: The dust collection performance is really good! It is much better than the Jet DC-1100 even with the Thien Top Hat.

Noise level. The G0440 is about the same perceived level as my Jet DC-1100 was. The sound frequency is lower, but the perceived db level is about the same.

Cost: The G0440 is about $1440 with shipping. Add another $400 (with shipping) if you want the stand. The Jet DC-1100 is currently around $720.

Particle Count: I have a Dylos particle counter in my shop. If I am in the shop, the Dylos is on. The Dylos measures the number of large particles (2.5 microns and larger) and small particles (0.5 to 2.5 microns) in the air. I have owned it for about three (3) years. I have noticed that the small particle count is quite a bit higher with the Grizzly G0440 than it was with the Jet DC-1100. At first, I was a little disappointed, but then I remembered that I had been using the Jet for four (4) years prior to getting the Dylos. The Jet canister had four (4) years to "season". A filter canister actually will become a better filter with age ("seasoning"), because the small fine particles will fill in the filter canister holes and keep them from being blown into the air outside the filter. I have emptied the sawdust collection container three (3) times since I have owned it. With each emptying of the container, I find that the particle count goes down. 

Now, a little more information that I found out by accident the other day. I wasn't paying attention to my collection bin, while I was surface planing and I let the collection bin overfill. The plastic bag at the bottom of the filter was about 2/3 full, before I realized what I had done. After some "negative talk" to myself, I spent the next 30 minutes cleaning up. I had to clean the filter a couple of times and empty the bag twice. Here is the interesting part: the rest of the day, the Dylos readings were much lower than before the overflow! 

So, a good way to season your filter is to let your collection bin overflow.

Overall Summary: The Grizzly G0440 is a very good cyclone dust collector. It is more than I need for my shop, but in the case of dust collection, the better the collection, the more my lungs will thank me as I age. The $1400 price for the G0440 is one that may not be within a lot of hobby woodworker's budget, but I found the price to be much less expensive than all of the other comparable units that I looked at. The similar Laguna, Jet and Onieda cyclones were all more expensive than the Grizzly G0440. 

Additional Notes:
1. Noise Reducer Kit: I purchased and installed the Grizzly H8166 Noise Reducer Kit for the unit. I didn't find that it lowered my perceived loudness level of the unit. I wouldn't recommend purchasing it. It is also a real pain in the a...to install it. I spent over two (2) hours and ended up lowering the filter canister two (2) inches with spacers to get the noise reducer to fit. (See last photo on this post)

2. Grizzly Stand: In retrospect, I probably could have purchased the Grizzly H7499 Stand. I really didn't want to spend $300 for a stand without wheels. My other concern was could I fit a mobile base under the stand and still keep the unit below the 96" center beam in my wood shop. If your ceiling is 100", then you might want to purchase the stand and put a mobile base under it.

3. The input port for the G0440 is 7" diameter, which is more suited for connecting to metal ducting than flex hose. I have a shop made adapter on the port that allows me to connect my 6" flex hose to it. If and when I get a larger wood shop, I will design the system to run solid metal ducting. I anticipate the G0440 will work nicely with it. Until then, the 6" flex hose will have to do. (See photo #5)

4. Converting machine ports: I converted my 12" jointer, table saw, mitersaw and router table to 6" diameter ports. The bandsaw already had a 6" port. The surface planer is a 5" port and will be converted to a 6" port, soon. All other machines with less than a 4" port will be used with the dust deputy and Ridgid shop vac for dust collection. Currently, I believe this optimizes the dust collection for my shop.

Let me know if you have questions regarding the Grizzly G0440 Cyclone Dust Collector.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry, but I didn't realize my review was that long. When I went to post it, I found out the limit on photos is five (5) and characters is 10000....OOPS....

Part 2 refers to the photos in original post except for the one labeled "last photo" which can be found in Part 2..

Are you confused yet? I know, I am......

Eric


----------



## Dan C (Aug 11, 2018)

Eric - 

Why did you chose the 0440 over the G0862? I am looking at the Grizzly units and the 2 HP jet unit JCDC-2..

Just curios because the Jet unit is $1579. It is a few decibles quieter and the remote does not require line of site.. The filter surface area is about 1/2 the SA of the Jet is about 1/2 that of the Grizzly.

thanks

Dan C


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dan C said:


> Eric -
> 
> Why did you chose the 0440 over the G0862? I am looking at the Grizzly units and the 2 HP jet unit JCDC-2..


Very good question. The answer is that I don't recall the G0862 being available in the Fall of 2017. I don't recall ever seeing the G0862 on the Grizzly website until I just saw your post. Someone else may know when it became available, but I don't.

When I was doing my research in 2017, I checked out the Jet JCDC units, which happen to be very close to the Laguna C|Flux line. The JCDC units had just been released in the US, and I was not able to find a JCDC unit that was in use. Rockler and Woodcraft both had one in there stores, but they did not have any local customers. I did find a couple of the Laguna units on Craigslist in the local area. The C|Flux 2 unit I found had impeller motor bearings that were already shot. The C|Flux 3 unit I found the automatic filter cleaner feature was not working. I was also NOT impressed with the quality of the manufacturing quality. I quickly dropped the Laguna (and Jet JCDC) from my top three list.

I live about 10 hours (round trip) from the Grizzly store in Bellingham, WA. I checked out the G0440 in the store and found the manufacturing design and build quality to be much better that the Laguna or Jet. The welds are better, the units are much heavier due to thicker sheet metal, the cyclone is taller, etc. 

The only part of the G0440 that I would change is to switch to a 55 gallon chip bin instead of the 35 gallon chip bin. The limiting factor is my 8' ceiling limitation not the G0440.



Dan C said:


> Just curios because the Jet unit is $1579. It is a few decibles quieter and the remote does not require line of site..


The trouble with the dust collector specifications is that they don't appear to be measured in a standard method between manufacturer's. Use them as guidelines, not absolutes. 

Comparing the G0860, G0861 & G0862 with the G0440, I would probably still have selected the G0440. Although I like the 2HP and 1023CFM of the G0861, the 20 gallon chip bin would not have worked well with my 20" planer and 12" jointer. The 3HP of the G0862 would require a third 30 amp electrical outlet, which I don't currently have. I am really surprised that the G0862 has a 15A listed. It should be a 20+Amp listing. It looks like a posting mistake. All of my 3HP motors are usually listed at 20+Amps, which means they should be put on a 30Amp circuit.

If you are planning on NOT having your Dust Collector in line of site, the remote could be a problem. Even when my Grizzly G0440 dust collector is not in direct line of site, the remote on the Grizzly works because I can bounce the signal off of a flat surface such as a wall or even the ceiling. The remote signal even works being bounced off the back of my garage door. The only conflict I have with the G0440 remote is with my Jet AFS-1000B Filtration Units that are hanging on the ceiling. The G0440 remote will trigger them also. So I have to be some what precise in pointing the remote. I find it like making a banked shot on a pool table...

The sound rating for the units is listed as:
Grizzly G0862 79db
Grizzly G0441 83-85db
Jet JCDC-2 76db
This makes a lot of sense since the G0441 has a much taller cyclone. The noise of the particles and air flow in the cyclone contributes a lot to the noise level in my shop. I use good hearing protectors, so the noise really doesn't bother me that much as long as I wear them. The hearing protectors appear to be a good match for filtering out the G0440's noisiest frequencies. 



Dan C said:


> The filter surface area is about 1/2 the SA of the Jet is about 1/2 that of the Grizzly.


I am not sure I understand your statement. Here is the data that I found for the filter surface area:

Grizzly G0862 - 45.2 sq. ft. (from Grizzly comparison chart data "Filter Surface Area")
Grizzly G0441 - 113 sq. ft. (from Grizzly comparison chart data "Filter Surface Area")
Jet JCDC-2 - 27.99 sq. ft. (from the owners manual)

The more filter surface area, the less constriction for getting the air exited to the environment surrounding the dust collection. In general: the higher the number the better.

Choosing a dust collection system for my shop was the most difficult decision I made regarding any equipment selection in my woodshop. The decision took me more than 10 years and multiple iterations until I got it right. You can find some of the trials and tribulations posted on this thread:https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

Here are a couple of my thoughts on selecting a dust collection system for your shop:

1A. Do your research
1B. Spending more money doesn't guarantee the best results.
2. Start with inexpensive solutions first...i.e. use a shop vac for table saw, band saw, router table, etc.
3. Include a pre-separator in every iteration of your dust collection. Start with a $50 Dust Deputy for your shop vac. The final system may include a cyclone.
4. Understand that one dust collection system does not work for every tool. 
5. Equipment with less than a 4" diameter dust port can usually be handled with a shop vac
6. Equipment with greater than a 4" diameter dust port need a dust collector
7. The standard 4" diameter dust port on table saws, jointers, surface planers are usually too small. 

Let me know if you have other questions that I can answer for you.

Eric


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*WOW, a complete answer!*

Man you do a fine job of answering questions including more research and great detail. :vs_cool:

No one word answers from you. :vs_laugh:
Thanks for your contributions to the forum.


----------



## Dan C (Aug 11, 2018)

Eric - 

Thanks for the detailed answer to my questions.. I think that DC's are the most debated topic from what I have seen and read. I have have come to conclusions very similar to yours after researching myself and talking to some woodworkers that have bag systems from HF, Jet & Grizzly with thein baffle. I really appreciate your very detailed account of your 440 unit. I called Grizzly yesterday to speak with a tech and he said that the 0861 & 0862 would not be available until early December. He had tested the prototype and felt that the suction and capacity was equal to the 440, but not sure about the filter.. The 0861 would give me the portability that I need around my shop and I certainly like the lower amperage than the 3hp unit. I decided to place my order for the 0861, so I will write a review when it comes as an early Christmas present.

thanks again Eric

Dan C


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dan C said:


> Eric -
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer to my questions.. I think that DC's are the most debated topic from what I have seen and read. I have have come to conclusions very similar to yours after researching myself and talking to some woodworkers that have bag systems from HF, Jet & Grizzly with thein baffle. I really appreciate your very detailed account of your 440 unit. [.....] The 0861 would give me the portability that I need around my shop and I certainly like the lower amperage than the 3hp unit. I decided to place my order for the 0861, so I will write a review when it comes as an early Christmas present.
> 
> ...


Dan: 

You are welcome and thank you in advance for your contribution. Your review will help others decide on what dust collector will work for them. I look forward to reading it.

One of the most enjoyable parts of woodworking for me, is, if I ask 10 different woodworkers how to solve a particular problem, I usually get 10 different answers. This can be frustrating for new woodworkers, but the different answers help me determine what solution I should use for a particular situation. Usually, the solutions will all work, but they will depend on the woodworker's experience, tools and creativity. It also allows me to select the best solution given specific build criteria. It is kind of like: which joint to I use for building a box. What are the pros and cons for each joint? Do I need strength? Good aesthetics? Fast assembly? What tools (hand saw, band saw, jig saw, table saw, router jig, etc) do I have? etc. These factors help to determine which joint to use.

The same can be said for dust collectors (DC). There is no one DC that works for everyone's shop. I am glad that I was able to help you with your selection.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dan:

I just got an email today from Grizzly about the new G086X line. I took another look in the Grizzly comparison charts web page. I selected G0861, G0862, G0440 and G0441. Here are a few interesting details that are posted and some thoughts for anyone comparing dust collectors:

See the attached PDF file.

Air Flow Performance: This one always puzzles me. How can a unit with the same 3hp rating and a smaller impeller size (G0852 - 15 inch vs G0441 - 15 1/2 inch diameter) have a significantly higher SP? (1941 CFM @ 2.9 in. vs 1654 CFM @ 2.0 in). Maybe some mechanical engineer that specializes in fluid dynamics can post an answer. I would guess maybe the greater number has to do with the shorter cyclone barrel?

Filtration Rating: This number is important for your lungs. The lower is definitely better. I always use my Dylos (http://www.dylosproducts.com/ornodcproair.html) to measure the number of particles while I am in the shop. Best $260 that I have spent for my shop health...

Weight: I have some great casters on my G0440, but at 287lbs (+ the weight of the mobile rack), it can be difficult to push around the shop. 350 lbs is going to be harder for the G0862 & G0441.

Footprint: There is not much difference between these units, unless you are really tight on space. The critical number for me is the height, since I have a minimum 96" clearance in the center of my shop.

Full-Load Current Rating: This one puzzles me terribly. I am not sure how one 3hp motor can be at 15amps and the other at 22amps. Given the same voltage, phase, HP & efficiency, the numbers should be close... I guess maybe the efficiency factor is really different for the two motors??? Maybe someone with more electrical knowledge can post.

Sound Rating: This one should be easy to measure with a sound meter. The G0861 and G0862 look like they are much quieter. As I mentioned in another post, it could be because of the shorter cyclone barrel. I use hearing protection in my shop all the time, so it really didn't matter that much to me.

Anyways, I look forward to reading your G0861 review after you have (received and) used it for a couple of months. (I noticed that Grizzly is now putting the delivery date in December 2018.)

Eric


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*suckers VS blowers ...*

I am certainly not a fluid dynamics engineer, but I've had a theory regarding dust collection which I've posted here a few times before.
None of the dust collectors I'm aware of are "suckers", but rather are blowers. That is, they create suction by exhausting air into a "filter", a bag or a cannister. Now comes the interesting part, the greater the area of the filter, the more efficient the air can be exhausted, BUT as Eric mentions the filter needs to be "seasoned". This means the smaller particles fill the pores in the filter, essentially clogging it a bit, only allowing the smallest to pass through, making for cleaner room air.

Personally, I own the Jet 1000's like Eric had previously, with no pre-filters or separators. Believe me I tried numerous variatons of cones and stand alone vortex separators, will not much if any improvement. The only change I made to the Jet was converted it from a clear plastic bag collector to a fiber drum collector. The entire cannister and separtor sit on top of the drum and are held down with bungee cords with a shop made sealing gasket. Here again the unit is "blowing" and dust which has not fallen out of the air stream into and through the cannister filter. Some dust does escape the gasket in my case, but I can't measure the air quality without a meter such as a Dylos. I do run an overhead air filtration unit, a Jet 1000 AFS. 

I don't mean to hijack your thread, but as you both have said, dust collection is a very complex and frustrating topic and the solutions are as many as there are home shops. Probably in hindsight, we should all own a Dylos to insure our system is working to our expectations. I no longer spend many hours in the shop running table saws and drum sanders, but I will start wearing a dust mask when I do. I also have an ceiling exhaust fan or roof vent, which I can turn on if needed. I recommend that for every shop it will change out all the air in the shop in a few minutes eliminating fumes, odors and dust.... about $70.00 at Home Depot. 

Thanks for your questions and comments Eric and Dan. :vs_cool:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Woodnthings:



woodnthings said:


> I don't mean to hijack your thread, but as you both have said, dust collection is a very complex and frustrating topic and the solutions are as many as there are home shops.


As always, your posts are very interesting to read and I don't consider it a "highjack" at all. 



woodnthings said:


> Probably in hindsight, we should all own a Dylos to insure our system is working to our expectations.


It really does make logical sense to measure what you are trying to control and minimize, before, during and after changes to your dust collection system. A great $260 investment in your lung health....



woodnthings said:


> Personally, I own the Jet 1000's like Eric had previously, with no pre-filters or separators. Believe me I tried numerous variatons of cones and stand alone vortex separators, will not much if any improvement. The only change I made to the Jet was converted it from a clear plastic bag collector to a fiber drum collector. The entire cannister and separtor sit on top of the drum and are held down with bungee cords with a shop made sealing gasket. Here again the unit is "blowing" and dust which has not fallen out of the air stream into and through the cannister filter. Some dust does escape the gasket in my case, but I can't measure the air quality without a meter such as a Dylos. I do run an overhead air filtration unit, a Jet 1000 AFS.


The modifications to your Jet DC-1100 are interesting. I don't recall you posting that before, but alas, my memory isn't what it used to be.. I will have to think about the "suckers vs blowers" theory for a while....



woodnthings said:


> I also have an ceiling exhaust fan or roof vent, which I can turn on if needed. I recommend that for every shop it will change out all the air in the shop in a few minutes eliminating fumes, odors and dust.... about $70.00 at Home Depot.


A 2600cfm exhaust fan in my shop is a real help when I am trying to clear the shop air. It is especially helpful, when I end up with a table saw cut that the dust collector can't handle. I had such a cut last weekend that was a raised panel cut on the top of a curved raised panel. The panel was on its end with the face up against the fence. I had two feather boards holding the panel to the fence. Fortunately, my 2600cfm exhaust fan moved the Dylos counter from 8000+ particles to <1000 in less than two minutes! I sat outside while the exhaust fan cleared the shop. Good thing I don't do that cut very often. Next time, I might try using the router table with a tongue cutting bit instead.

Keep those posts coming....
Eric


----------

